# 2 lost Beagles Ypsi willis whittaker area



## steve ypsi (Nov 24, 2002)

My neighbor lost 2 beagles after they jumped a beded deer and were between Tuttlehill and whittaker road at Bemis. this was sat the 16 th, they have collars with his name on them.
Its a long shot but hopefully some one has seen two Beagles and can PM me.
He is just sick thinking maybe the coyotes got them , he has been driving around the area for 4 days and nights looking for them.
they are like kids to him


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

I hope he finds his dogs. I've heard of beagles being gone a looonnnng time and were found.
Tell him not to give up. Hopefully he had a couple phone numbers on those collars as well as his name.


----------



## Camo Boy (Aug 20, 2004)

I will keep my eye's peeled for them I live in Milan, and I am always around those roads. I know if I lost my beagles I would be devistaded.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

steve ypsi said:


> they are like kids to him


I know exactly how he feels. I wish him the best of luck.

Happy Holidays Steve


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm in the area all the time - I work in Milan and basically live at the 23-94 interchange, so I drive the area regularly. I'll keep my eyes out for them.

-- 
lp


----------



## steve ypsi (Nov 24, 2002)

Thanks every one, sure helps to have other eyes, when I let Putty out at night I listen for them hopeing to hear them back in the area,
I was listening to them the day they ran off, I was setting on the porch and they were about 3/8 of a mile accross the street, I thought what a great sound those 2 were making chasing a rabbit, I must have went inside when they crossed next to my house and disapeared in the swampy area behind my house.

I've heard of beagles being gone a looonnnng time and were found.
Tell him not to give up. Hopefully he had a couple phone numbers on those collars as well as his name.
thats what I told him and yes numbers on the collars

FREEPOP
and you to and the family of 4


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I live on Willow rd at rawsonville rd. is it possible to see pictures of these beagles. the other night i had two dogs in my back yard. My lab was going nuts, they came up onto the back porch. I will deffinately keep my eye out. The dogs I seen could have been beagles, I know they were deffinately some type of hunting dog. They were also freindly as I went out my front door and was petting them one had a black collar the other had no collar. I did not look for any names on the collars though. Hopefully they will come back as i did put food and water out for them. They were hanging around on monday and tuesday. I have not seen them since tuesday when I went to work at 330pm


----------



## steve ypsi (Nov 24, 2002)

I took these from timberdoodle528 gallery and Freepops, not same dogs but this is what they look like



















like these two spoiled dogs owned By Freepop also










If they looked like the dogs above I will tell him so we can drive that area BIGCOUNTRY


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

They were simmilar in color. The dog food is gone but i don't know if the dogs ate a **** ate it or some other animal. I will keep my eyes out for them though I drive willow rd to milan everyday for work. I'll leave early for work if i come accross them and if I am able to get them in my truck I will bring them back to my house and put them in my outside kennel and contact you.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

steve ypsi said:


> like these two spoiled dogs owned By Freepop also



Spoiled is right :lol:


----------



## steve ypsi (Nov 24, 2002)

bigcountrysg said:


> They were simmilar in color. The dog food is gone but i don't know if the dogs ate a **** ate it or some other animal. I will keep my eyes out for them though I drive willow rd to milan everyday for work. I'll leave early for work if i come accross them and if I am able to get them in my truck I will bring them back to my house and put them in my outside kennel and contact you.



Boy that would be nice if it was them and they did come back to your house.
its not a matter of money or loosing just a hunting dog, he has driven about 400 miles in 4 days around a 3 to 5 mile circle because he cares for his dogs and is worried to death the coyotes might kill them.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

like I said the food was gone, I have not seen them today i left for work early and drove around some of the back roads near my house on my way to work. Like I said I drive down willow rd daily. I will keep my eyes out. I am up pretty late as well till 3am usually. with this wet weather they may have taken cover some where so maybe when the weather breaks hopefully i will see them again.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

when I used to run beag's,I was always told that if you lose em,lay your coat or an article of clothing down where you first lost em that has your scent on it and they'll come back to that spot,it's worked for me on one occasion ya might want to give it a try,I'm around that area alot,I keep an eye out ,good luck


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Can we please have an update on this. Have they been found? I am still keeping my eyes peeled on my travels around the area.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

sullyxlh said:


> when I used to run beag's,I was always told that if you lose em,lay your coat or an article of clothing down where you first lost em that has your scent on it and they'll come back to that spot,it's worked for me on one occasion ya might want to give it a try,I'm around that area alot,I keep an eye out ,good luck


Amen, picked up my **** dog curled up in my carhart coat on three different mornings when I use to run dogs. Best of luck finding them. I was heartbroke when some ass stole that dog.


----------



## steve ypsi (Nov 24, 2002)

good and sort of bad news, My neighbor got his dogs from a lady in a sudivision about 4 miles away found them and called the number on the collar a few days ago, The one had a broken leg and had to have a cast put (at 800,00) on but she is going to be all right after the cast comes off.
thanks every one that tried to help

Just talked to him, the guy who he got the 2 dogs from at 9 days being missing knew how bad the owner felt and gave him two new pups to make him feel better no charge because the breeder thought the dogs had been killed by cars being gone so long.
He also keeps the one with the cast on in the house and bed like some one else I know


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I am glad to hear that they were found at least. I am now trying to help out a guy who lives on willis rd. He has a 10 year old chocolate lab that has cancer. It has been missing for a while now. But he is still in strong hopes of finding his dog. The dog needs its medication. It was lost from the willis rd area. Near Rawsonville. I sure hope he finds his dog.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Very glad they was found.Makes a Happy New yr for them.


----------

